# Can't resist a reflective-surface selfie!



## limr (Feb 2, 2015)

Bus selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr

This one was the end of a roll and it got cut off. When I scanned it, I had to include a bit of the ragged edge because the scanner would otherwise misinterpret the data and screw up what the exposure looks like. When I saw how it came out, though, I decided I kinda liked that ragged edge:




Selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2015)

Selfie..shmelfie.  Be vain on your own time... I wanna see the rest of that corn-binder bus!!!!


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Selfie..shmelfie.  Be vain on your own time... I wanna see the rest of that corn-binder bus!!!!



Sorry, this is all I got:




Bus by limrodrigues, on Flickr

It was in front of an antiques place for display and I don't remember how complete the bus was.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2015)

You can call in sick tomorrow, right?


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> You can call in sick tomorrow, right?



Even if I could, it would kinda be hard to fly to Arizona to get another shot for ya 

Edit: But don't worry - I have a few pictures of old trucks and even an old police car. I'll put together a thread just for you!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2015)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > You can call in sick tomorrow, right?
> ...


Some friend!   I guess I won't bother sending you the parts list then?


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



See my edit! I'm thinking of you even if I don't drop everything to go back on vacation


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2015)

Serious question, is that actually a bus body?  It looks more like a milk truck front end.


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Serious question, is that actually a bus body?  It looks more like a milk truck front end.



Wish I could tell you. I'll ask Buzz - I know he has shots of it and he might have wider views than what I took. Plus, he's more likely to have remembered more details about it.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Feb 2, 2015)

I was promised a proper selfie, I want my money back, right now!


----------



## limr (Feb 2, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> I was promised a proper selfie, I want my money back, right now!



Well, it's not a selfie but it WAS a reflective surface (fisheye lens) that I couldn't resist  This is my gangsta pose, yo


----------



## Raj_55555 (Feb 3, 2015)

limr said:


> Well, it's not a selfie but it WAS a reflective surface (fisheye lens) that I couldn't resist  This is my gangsta pose, yo
> 
> View attachment 94646


----------



## mmaria (Feb 3, 2015)

I also can't resist a reflective-surface selfie  

and this is a nice thread


----------



## snowbear (Feb 3, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> I was promised a proper selfie, I want my money back, right now!


There are a couple in the old Leaderboard thread, but you have to wade through bunch of garbage to get to the good content.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 3, 2015)

limr said:


> This is my gangsta pose, yo


Yo,home-grl. Wussup?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Feb 5, 2015)

snowbear said:


> There are a couple in the old Leaderboard thread, but you have to wade through bunch of garbage to get to the good content.


Now that's what I call valuable information!!


----------

